# canyon...



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I went up the canyon last night and did about 30 minutes of fishing.. Caught a couple 5-6" brookies and a few 4-6" browns.

On the way up I saw a nice 2pt buck in the river.. but he had feathers. On the way out I saw a couple nice 4-5pt bull elk... but they had feathers too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> .......................................................
> 
> On the way up I saw a nice 2pt buck in the river.. but he had feathers. On the way out I saw a couple nice 4-5pt bull elk... but they had feathers too.


feathers?..................ah....I'd switch to de-caf.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

......or something milder than heroin. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> ......or something milder than heroin. :mrgreen:


 :rotfl:


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

once they move north they lose the feathers..


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Ummmm, -Ov- 

Most people go fishing to relieve stress, enjoy the outdoors, and forget their problems for awhile. I was not aware that particular variety of mushroom even GREW in Utah, much less up the canyons around here.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> Ummmm, -Ov-
> 
> Most people go fishing to relieve stress, enjoy the outdoors, and forget their problems for awhile. I was not aware that particular variety of mushroom even GREW in Utah, much less up the canyons around here.


Oh yes, that particular variety of mushroom does grow in Utah.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like you had a crazy acid trip.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

obviously those of you on the wasatch front aren't familiar with the animals ability to sprout feathers by simply jumping a fence. When they head south, they grow the feathers, when they head north, they fall off.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> obviously those of you on the wasatch front aren't familiar with the animals ability to sprout feathers by simply jumping a fence. When they head south, they grow the feathers, when they head north, they fall off.


So animals on the South side of a fence "have feathers" and those on the North side don't? Does this apply to other geographical features, ie. a road, field, mountain range etc? or just to a fence line?


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Sheoooot. It's just when dose deers go way up down ober dere. Unnit buddy guys....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

tuffluckdriller said:


> Sheoooot. It's just when dose deers go way up down ober dere. Unnit buddy guys....


 :?: What? :lol: You know I don't speak Spanish. Can someone please translate?


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Unnit! Dat's not Spanish! Sheoot. It's dem buddy guys ober here in da basin. You know, dose guys dat talk like dis. Dey have all dat land you can't hunt on cause you're a white guy, unnit. Dey'll take you on way up down ober dere. Den dey'll get some beers and get drunk. Sheoot.

Guess you'd have to be a native american (or native basinite) to understand.


----------

